# azureus Blue Dart frog Tadpole



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

azureus Blue Dart frog Tadpole at 8 weeks old :whip: will soon have front legs


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :mf_dribble:

:flrt:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

very sweet


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

awwww I love!!!very sweeetttt


----------



## Dreamz21 (Apr 12, 2009)

very nice fam. i got to common frog tadpoles they got there front and back legs all ready. where did you get the tad from n how much if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice, i wish i was able to get hold of some of those.


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

I have the parents to the tadpole and I have breed this one! they also have two more Eggs which are about to break out of the sporne, just keeping finger crossed that all will be well!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

yeh, keep that dreaded SLS away!!! good luck xx


----------

